# Cory dorsal fin "haircut"



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

So I got 12 corys the other day (C aeneus). tiiiiny. Anyways one had a large black spot on its dorsal fin and the fin was eroding, so I caught him, and very carefully snipped the fin back, then put him back in the water (in a net) and shot salt concentrate at his dorsal fin for awhile. He's fine. Went straight to eating shrimp when I put him back.

*pictures modified to show more contrast and detail


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice work Pablo .


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

wtac said:


> Nice work Pablo .


Im thinking of taking the picture down to House of Lords on Yonge street.
Maybe I can start a new fad. A tapered mohawk- the "cory"

~Once again only Wilson responds to my post.... Anyone else out there?? Heeeellllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Do panda Corys eat Shrimp too? that would explain why I used to have four and now I only have one cherry shrimp in the tank with three little panda cories in it.

W


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> Do panda Corys eat Shrimp too? that would explain why I used to have four and now I only have one cherry shrimp in the tank with three little panda cories in it.
> 
> W


No panda's will not go after your shrimp. I keep several types of shrimp with my panda's and have no problems whatsoever.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

looks like pablo finally got his response. where is that flame-war-in-a-can anways?


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Pablo said:


> Im thinking of taking the picture down to House of Lords on Yonge street.
> Maybe I can start a new fad. A tapered mohawk- the "cory"
> 
> ~Once again only Wilson responds to my post.... Anyone else out there?? Heeeellllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


 
You know we like you ......but you want to hear it .... spoiled


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Pablo got banned awhile ago =P


----------



## duffgrot (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice haircut. Did you ever confirm what the black spot was? I'd be curious to know if its something that commonly occurs with corydoras.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

duffgrot said:


> Nice haircut. Did you ever confirm what the black spot was? I'd be curious to know if its something that commonly occurs with corydoras.


What black spot? The dark area on the C. aeneus is normal.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Chris S said:


> Pablo got banned awhile ago =P


Are you sure? I know at the end he was quite apologetic (no idea for what) but I thought he stopped posting because he shut down all his tanks due to bad water in his home (?). I could be wrong.

Too bad, I really liked him and he was quite knowledgeable in certain areas.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Cory_Dad said:


> Are you sure? I know at the end he was quite apologetic (no idea for what) but I thought he stopped posting because he shut down all his tanks due to bad water in his home (?). I could be wrong.
> 
> Too bad, I really liked him and he was quite knowledgeable in certain areas.


Chris is correct, and while he was quite apologetic publically. Privately he continued to harass and attack others. This is more then I'd like to say on the matter as this is really between the Staff and Pablo so I'm going to close the thread.


----------

